# Met-Ed Yellow Tag



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is Met-Ed the POCO?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Is Met-Ed the POCO?


That is correct.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

No contract I would think.. And probably no permit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Grey or clear tag... everything normal.
Red tag... disconnected for nonpayment
Yellow tag... disconnected for suspected meter tampering and/or work done on service without a cut in card on file. They also yellow tag meters that have been red tagged for at least one year. 
White tag with medical symbol... don't disconnect because someone inside is on life support equipment.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Grey or clear tag... everything normal.
> Red tag... disconnected for nonpayment
> Yellow tag... disconnected for suspected meter tampering and/or work done on service without a cut in card on file. They also yellow tag meters that have been red tagged for at least one year.
> White tag with medical symbol... don't disconnect because someone inside is on life support equipment.


That is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you MD.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen green tags lately too, and I think they were a special batch issued to subcontractors changing out to AMR meters.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, normal is either blue, gray, or yellow. 

Green means the service has been disconnected. Could be non-payment, ordered by AHJ or fire dept., or the owner simply wanted it shut off.

I'd bet just about every POCO has its own color code scheme.

Rob


----------

